# practicing my photography



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

Since I can't get to a lot of bottle shows, I purchase quite a few bottles over the internet.  The quality of the photos has a lot to do with whether I purchase a bottle.  I still have a hard time getting good photos - so took a few practice shots this morning.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

next..


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

next...


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

last one..


----------



## bearswede (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello, Cindy...

  I always felt your photography skills were excellent... I guess I had only seen your outdoor pics... Now I can safely say, your indoor shots are nothing less than dramatic!


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Ron!  Yesterday in Fredericksburg, VA I picked up a Dr. Soule's which you can see next to the Doyle's I purchased from you - the color on both of them is very elusive - completely dependent on the light they're in and the bottles/background next to them.


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 10, 2006)

Annie,

 I agree with the others nice pics not to mention the bottles, I have some info on the Dr. Soules/Doyles bottle, from the _*OLD BOTTLE*_  magazine.  If you're interested I can mail you a copy, along with some other ads I have, just email or pm  your address. I'll try to get a pic of the front cover later, sorta in a rush right now.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 10, 2006)

> the color on both of them is very elusive - completely dependent on the light they're in and the bottles/background next to them.


 
  Hey Cindy...

  Try holding that Doyle's up against your computer screen... When I did that, I saw for the first time the actual bands of colors on it...

  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

cc6pack - I sent you a PM - let me know if you don't get it.  I would be very interested in the article on the Doyles/Soules bottles.

 Ron - Tried your trick with the computer, and I see what you mean.  It is a lighter amber than the ones I usually see on ebay to begin with, but held in the light you see the middle section that is very light, and slightly olive.  Sometimes you can catch that olive on the edges of the bottle as well.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Cindy, I wish my good shoots were as good as you pratice shots. Nice assortment of glass.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

another look at the Doyle's and the Soule's... - still doesn't show the bands of color as well as the pic you have Ron - could you post that one?


----------



## annie44 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks, Warren.

 The Soule's bottle is a much thicker, heavier glass than the Doyle's.  Is that always the case?  Ron, do you still have the black glass Soule's?


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 10, 2006)

Annie

 CYE


----------



## bearswede (Sep 10, 2006)

> could you post that one?


 
  Here goes, Cindy...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Sep 11, 2006)

> Ron, do you still have the black glass Soule's?


 
  Here's two... I still have the one on the right... The left one resides in Texas with Gunsmoke...

  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice!  I'm putting one of those on my wish list!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi *annie44* - 
This is kinda weird, but I was bottle hunting (hitting antique shops) in Fredericksburg, VA on the same day as you. I live about 1 1/2 hours southwest of that and rarely/never hunt for glass in that area. We hit many stores and after a 4 PM start.

One shop that closed at five, had tons of glass and CW relics, but 85% of the bottles were English. I need to go back again, 'cause I'm sure we missed some places. . . . .I didn't buy a thing.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 12, 2006)

Meech,
 The store with the English bottles is where I found the Dr. Soules Hop Bitters.  The Civil War store that I have mentioned on the forums previously is about a mile north of Fredericksburg and the owner has quite a few good bottles and is also a really nice guy with lots of interesting information.  If you send me a PM I'll give you his store info/phone number.  I live about 45 minutes north of Fredericksburg -always searching for good places to scout for bottles!
 Cindy (Annie44)


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice pics, Cindy! You have some beautiful bottles. I love the colors of your Bunker Hill Pickles. The semi-cabin bitters are also sweet! Yours too, Ron. ~Jim


----------

